# Hi!



## Jim Karst (Sep 23, 2015)

Greetings fellow metal workers and machinst's! My name is Jim and I love working with metal.

My interest stems from vehicle restoration and the metal working required to do it well. Welding, and  general fabrication are a necessary skill and I've gotten reasonably skilled in those areas.

I'm doing more and more milling and lathe work as my interest grows, and I need to find a good supply of local or at least Canadian tooling. What I have found in Calgary so far is pretty disappointing (ie Busy Bee... don't get me started....). 

I did a quick look at the forum and don't see a thread specifically devoted to tooling suppliers, but I know many of you have links to all your favorite suppliers in and around this area. Please point me in the right direction!

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome!

There is the thread on welding stuff I started. 

We are all looking for cheaper stuff or even for "stuff".

What do you need specifically?


----------



## Jim Karst (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Tom. I'll check out your thread

Specifically lathe tooling like carbide insert replacements.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 23, 2015)

How about this more specific post to your needs:
http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/lathe-tool-inserts.41/

I admit I never actually yet tried inserts on my lathe - just brazed carbide and HSS. I only have 1hp lathe 13x24.


----------



## Jim Karst (Sep 24, 2015)

Ah! that's the thread with all the meat in it. McDougal tool is a couple of miles from me! Fantastic info. 

I'm a strong believer in discussion forums and local knowledge. In my car restoration world, I live and die with my global friends on those forums. Thanks again.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great to have you on board @Jim Karst!

Welcome!

JW


----------



## Alexander (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice to meet you this afternoon Jim, stop by any time. Great to have another car enthusiast on the form.


----------

